# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this fine example of Japanese watch making









*Citizen AV0031-69AW,Calibre 2100 Eco-Drive Chronograph*










Hope you all have a great & relaxing weekend


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Still wearing my T-Graph Sharkie


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Not a SHARKHUNTER , just a gold old BREITLING SHARK for me today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Vostok today.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Mr Frogman today (on the right):










Thanks

deano


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this today


















BTW I really like that Sharkhunter


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all

Quarzt day for me: FOSSIL ARKITEKT










S!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

009 today:










Cheers


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This Epos Jump Hour for me today.










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for now..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> Not a SHARKHUNTER , just a gold old BREITLING SHARK for me today


My absolute favourite Breitling











Alexus said:


> This Epos Jump Hour for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

One from the Seventies.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This one so far today:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Started the day off with this one.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

At the moment it is the 27


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

6309 on lumpy for me today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Decided to have a change for the afternoon to this...

*Poljot Aviator, cal.3105 17 Jewels (modified cal.3133)*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice 6309 Dave  After seeing yours, have changed over to mine now


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Dixi Militaria for me today, so far anyway.


















Cheers

Gary


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Today I will wear my Bucherer chronograph......


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The one on the right for me today.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed over to this one now.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Switched over to this for the evening:


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

This one for me


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Working in the studio today so this one


















Might try it on a lumpy in the new year


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Did some automotive recovery today and wore the Eco 300m


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Did some automotive recovery today and wore the Eco 300m


I'm sure you could fix anything with that


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been out Christmas shopping with the boss today and wore this one... A very nice Trias submariner with power reserve.










Tonight I'm hosting an entertainment quiz at the local R.A.F.A. club so will wear a dress watch (don't often get the opportunity....) Here's the picture of the Orient that I was trying to get onto the site last night..










Rob


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My latest. Bought mainly for auto light in bed. First digital since my B-1

Got it from a mate as it it allegedly a cheaper version than one I wanted - little dials do nothing. Lucky to get it anyway.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I've been out Christmas shopping with the boss today and wore this one... A very nice Trias submariner with power reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Orient is really unusual. Don't think I've seen one like that before. Excellent.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Tonight I'm hosting an entertainment quiz at the local R.A.F.A. club so will wear a dress watch (don't often get the opportunity....) Here's the picture of the Orient that I was trying to get onto the site last night..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Orient's very unusual. As soon as I saw it, it reminded me a bit of a ship's Engine Order Telegraph


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Alexus said:


> This Epos Jump Hour for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Jump hour *with* date-- very nice!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Bit late to answer this one, but I was away in Dublin all weekend and limited myself to this:


----------

